# Anyone doing HTPC/DVR with dual tuner for DirecTV ?



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm on my old DirecTiVo and have been holding off on upgrading to HD. I have dual tuners and have upgraded the DirecTiVo with a network card, memory, and 150 hours of storage. I want my next step to be a Media Center PC or similar.

Here are my requirements before I'll do this:

1. Must have dual tuners
2. Must have integrated guide (web based?) that is reliable IE: at least as good as the DirecTV guide
3. Must have HD support
4. Must integrate with DirecTV with a smart card support, not sure when/if this will happen or has happened


I've been out of the loop for a year or so and was only beginning research at that time when I found too many things that wouldn't be supported or doable at the time. What would be stopping me now? Have you done this? 

What software/hardware did you use? I prefer to use Media Center PC if possible but am open to other options.

Thanks for any info.

Darren


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Nobody?


----------



## Omnius (Aug 26, 2006)

You're never going to get HD support inside MCE or any other software from any satellite provider in the US. The Vista version of MCE is supposed to eventually have CableCard support which will allow you to get HD channels from cable into MCE though.

The satellite providers all want to sell you their own brand of DVRs and have no interest in allowing other options. The only reason you'll have the option eventually for cable cards for digital cable signals is because the FCC stepped in and forced the issue on the cable companies.


----------



## tigerpawgt (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought Microsoft and DirecTV made an annoucement at CES in January that they will collaborate on an integrated solution? I recall reading the press announcement then nothing more. Maybe it fell through?


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

It is true to the best of my knowledge. The only problem is you'll have to use DirecTV hardware... meaning you'll have to buy their Media PC. I was hoping to build my own beast but so far the cards will only be available in their version with protection. When will they get the picture and just sell the dang smart cards and charge the monthly fee on those. The other thing is they are insisting on protecting the recorded content so you can only view it on the one PC...


----------

